
Cloudflare TV - eastdakota
https://blog.cloudflare.com/ladies-and-gentlemen-cloudflare-tv/
======
trog
I'm a generally technical person and I'm simply flat out uninterested in video
content - the stuff that will be on this sounds broadly interesting to me but
I'd rather read it in article format.

I understand video "performs" well in a lot of contexts (and thus is of
particular interest to marketing people) but I am always surprised when
content targeted broadly towards the technical community is done in a video-
first manner. I know a few other people that feel the same, but I can only
assume that Cloudflare have done some research on this and figured out that
we're in the minority, and there is enough of a technical audience that would
prefer to watch this kind of stuff than read it.

I know it's a lot of effort (although maybe automated transcription tools have
simplified this?) but it would be awesome if text transcripts were made
available of some of this content for the weirdos like me out there :)

~~~
ShamelessC
I've noticed certain communities that live on the edge of tech-savvy do this a
lot. In particular emulator and jailbreak communities for video game consoles
refuse to keep up-to-date text guides on things. Everything is done on YouTube
which is such a terrible format when you need to follow 30-step lists and
pause to click on many links throughout the process to download software,
firmware and exploits.

~~~
colechristensen
Honestly, a hard to follow YouTube video is better than digging through
hundreds of pages of forum posts in attempts to find the right one. Of course
clear, concise, and _findable_ documentation is always better, but at least if
someone is doing it on youtube there is demonstrable evidence that the process
functioned once.

~~~
rebolek
You are comparing a video that you already found to a forum that you need to
search first.

------
peteforde
I'm wrong about all sorts of things, but I have a funny feeling that we're
going to look back someday and see this as the first of many companies of a
significant size launching something that looks just like a TV station. I
can't emphasize how incredibly brilliant this is: it appears to be a perfectly
curated combination of pure marketing webinar, tutorials, educational lectures
and who knows what else. This is an example of a new micro-format, in the same
way that the NYT won a Pulitzer for their oft-copied Snowfall.
[http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/index.html](http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-fall/index.html)

In an era where SEO has ruined the cozy internet, content marketing is
transparent and many people just don't trust the media not to lie to them, the
idea that a company like CloudFlare could task a team with essentially
launching the nerd equivalent of CSPAN (if not CNN) seems to me like something
a genius would come up with.

~~~
hardwaresofton
IMO this might serve two purposes -- marketing and to showcase the fact that
they _can_ run your TV station.

This might be advertisement/marketing on two levels; both consumers and large
corporations that might want to host a TV station.

~~~
peteforde
Respectfully, you're thinking too small. _Of course_ CloudFlare can host your
TV station. They carry a significant, double-digit percentage of total
internet traffic.

The impressive feat here is having the brand position and cultural currency
and strategic foresight to launch and run a 24/7 TV station. That is high on
the list of non-trivial, capital intensive things to do.

No, what this does is introduce CloudFlare as a media distribution channel, in
the same way that Masterclass, Netflix, Twitter and Fortnite are media
distribution channels.

~~~
hardwaresofton
> Respectfully, you're thinking too small. Of course CloudFlare can host your
> TV station. They carry a significant, double-digit percentage of total
> internet traffic.

This is almost certainly true. I can expand here that I didn't _think_ of
CloudFlare as a "TV" company or backbone infrastructure (in the normal media
space) company in that way. I think this is the realization that they're
trying to get out there.

> The impressive feat here is having the brand position and cultural currency
> and strategic foresight to launch and run a 24/7 TV station. That is high on
> the list of non-trivial, capital intensive things to do.

IMO they don't have the cultural currency, but to be fair, I live half a world
away from what is arguably the nexus of the culture in this case (SF), so
maybe I just can't see it. CloudFlare is a boring company (which is good), I
don't know them for making lots of waves in this particular way. IMO what
they're betting on is that doing something this big _builds_ that cultural
currency, and then it didn't matter how much you had in the first place.

If I were to dumb down your statement -- this is indeed a wonderful flex.

> No, what this does is introduce CloudFlare as a media distribution channel,
> in the same way that Masterclass, Netflix, Twitter and Fortnite are media
> distribution channels.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your statement, but this sounds like what I tried
to convey -- CloudFlare is introducing itself as a media distribution channel
(for media corporations) _and_ a thought/market leader for the consumer
(developers, technical management).

Also, check the other responses to my comment... there's someone lurking in
there who is very very close to this whole thing. Interactions like that are
why I still come to HN.

------
cocktailpeanuts
at first i was very excited just hearing "cloudflare TV", but it doesn't look
like this is what i was expecting.

i don't really get the point of this. it's just another live conference
broadcasting platform? why would people use this instead of just broadcasting
on YouTube? Maybe i'm missing something but feels like just another marketing
scheme that came from someone saying "hey this coronavirus is supposed to be
the fad of the day for video startups, we should do something too".

the 24/7 aspect is cool and it is this point I was excited about. I thought
they would do something different, instead of building a service dedicated to
a fad which is probably about to expire.

p.s.

The "online conference" angle is not a good idea. Those who say "all tech
conferences will die after coronavirus" have probably never been to tech
conferences. Most people go to tech conferences not to watch speeches but to
network in person. And there's a big difference between networking in person
and doing it online in a public place. This problem may be solved in the
future, but not through a live video platform, but probably through an AR or a
VR platform.

~~~
eastdakota
What were you expecting?

~~~
owaislone
I was expecting a video streaming CDN so anyone could build a Youtube/Twitch
competitor without having to deal with storing, transcoding and
(live)streaming video. I vaguely remember AWS offering something like this.
Not sure how much money there is in this market but definitely sounds like a
great product fit for someone like Cloudflare.

~~~
eastdakota
Well, we did have to build that in order to build this. So… possible we'll
expose more of that in the future. One step at a time.

~~~
adamw2k
Appreciate that the company's founder and leader is on here replying... Even
if the OP.

~~~
chipperyman573
Just want to predict it now - this year's cloudflare birthday thing?

------
eastdakota
Details and rationale: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/ladies-and-gentlemen-
cloudflare-...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/ladies-and-gentlemen-cloudflare-
tv/)

~~~
Someone1234
After reading the schedule...

I understand how this benefits Cloudflare, but I don't really see why I'd tune
in. Seems like a mix of Cloudflare ads and "technical" content that is barely
_technical_. More vague TED Talk-style philosophy.

If I had to describe who I felt was the target demographic, I'd name middle
managers who work in tech but don't actually know much tech.

I mean they have someone from McAfee talking about security, and title it
"Cyber: The New Frontier," it is so cringy, and they seemingly don't realize
that.

I obviously don't speak for others, so maybe I am wrong and there is a lot of
people who want to watch video content showcasing corporate America's biggest
tech illiterate "tech" luminaries, spouting their outmoded concepts of what
the future will be like from the viewpoint of ten years behind the cutting
edge.

~~~
def8cefe
> If I had to describe who I felt was the target demographic, I'd name middle
> managers who work in tech but don't actually know much tech.

Who do you think gives purchase approval for Cloudflare services in an
organisation?

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
that's why it's underwhelming. its best case scenario is a marketing channel,
not a revolutionary new distribution channel, which is what i would have
expected from a company like cloudflare.

~~~
def8cefe
Let's wait two days, tune in and see instead of jumping to conclusions. No
reason to shit on something we don't know all the details about.

------
mattweinberg
I ( _not_ a Cloudflare employee) am actually being interviewed on here along
with a friend, Thursday at 1pm EST:
[https://cloudflare.tv/schedule/2tGlq0ue3jrGuAegeq60fD](https://cloudflare.tv/schedule/2tGlq0ue3jrGuAegeq60fD)

Two doctor friends and I collaborated to make a site that matches PPE donators
with hospitals/nursing homes/fire departments/etc that need PPE (
[https://maskaherony.com](https://maskaherony.com) ) . Over 30,000 masks have
been donated so far. It’s all volunteer-run and no money changes hands. We
host it with Cloudflare Workers Sites (I built it in Jekyll). I assume that
much of the interview will be my friend focusing on the medical match aspects
and what she’s seeing in hospitals. I’m just the lowly tech guy, she’s the one
doing the hard work and saving lives. Check it out if you can!

------
mwexler
I find video abusive to my time. To consume the content, which I assume is the
author's intent, I must give up my time in whatever chunk the author chooses.
But I can consume text at my own pace in multiple methods.

Tech usually prefers async, decoupled processes. Advertising and attention-
for-money, however, demand a synced experience.

If I'm looking for entertainment, sure, video, audio, whatever. But if I want
to learn or be informed, why should I have to waste time? If this is just the
"how should creators get comped" discussion ("attention gets ads to reward
content creators", etc), fine, but in a case like parent post, better use of
cloudflare means more $ for them, so they probably want consumption. So, why
video?

I've said this before and gotten feedback around "diff people need diff
modalities to consume info" and "video can be more effective than static
text". All true, which is why having text as an option is important; just
video is as bad as, if not worse than, just text.

~~~
faeyanpiraat
I’ve started learning angular, and watching a couple of explaining while
actually coding vids related to how angular works, tips and tricks, rxjs
patterns, etc.. really helped me understand how it works.

For vids where the ppl speak slow, i up the speed to 1.25 or 1.5, which helps
sometimes.

For introduction to some new tech it’s fine..

Of course I have to go actually read the docs and start coding stuff, which
takes way more energy, but now the vids convinced me this worth investing my
time into.

------
p4bl0
The constant comparison with MTV is weird, but fun. Here is a proposed
parallel grid:

 _Next_ : tech job interviews.

 _Bug raiders_ : bug fixing live.

 _Pimp my web_ : Xzibit manages a team of front-end engineers.

 _Jackass_ : Programming drones that do stupid things.

~~~
squidi
Jackass should be people pushing code live without testing and monitoring how
it breaks the site

VH1 Behind the hits style show: Walk though git history of a famous repo

~~~
p4bl0
> Jackass should be people pushing code live without testing.

Ah yes, that's better!

------
sixhobbits
Genuinely curious,

My possibly biased perception is that people in Europe are more
"internationally aware" (for lack of a better word) than those in the US. e.g.
a website that is built in Europe but likely to attract international interest
will include a timezone.

The schedule[0] for this just has dates and times. I have no idea when
anything is, though some of it looks interesting.

Is there a "default" timezone that Americans assume on an American-centric
site that doesn't actually state timezones? California?

[0] [https://cloudflare.tv/schedule](https://cloudflare.tv/schedule)

~~~
kidsil
In my experience it's usually EST timezone (Eastern Time Zone). Currently
that's UTC-4.

~~~
tcberry
That is usually true for a lot of timezone-free times for U.S.-based
companies, but the article states that the inaugural broadcast is 12 PM
Pacific time (PDT), which is UTC-7. The schedule lists this broadcast as
occurring at 12 PM, which aligns with it being set to Pacific time. Makes
sense, as Cloudflare is based in San Francisco.

------
bawolff
Perhaps im missing something, but the vision seems to be: imagine putting
conference recording on youtube, but with a less convinent technical platform
and content that's not interesting/marketing BS.

What exactly am i supposed to be excited about?

------
oarsinsync
> I keep reminding our team that if we're trying to follow in the footsteps of
> MTV — and its greatest success was "Jersey Shore" — then the bar is pretty
> low.

Sounds like they need a few more GenX's on their team to help them understand
the real impact MTV had. I'm struggling to see a world where CFTV has even
half the cultural or generational impact that MTV had.

You may not respect or value what MTV has become, but if you grew up with MTV
in the 80s and 90s, you might have a better appreciation for how high the bar
actually is.

~~~
hitekker
Thanks for pointing this out. A disrespect for their predecessors inclines me
to believe CloudfareTV is just another corporate vanity project.

------
ireflect
This is really interesting and I hope it's a success. It seems like it's
intended to be 80% useful and 20% tongue-in-cheek joke.

I'm skeptical that viewers will prefer this live scheduled format rather than
simply posting all the videos to be viewed on-demand. Don't get me wrong, I
love the idea of this anachronism (and especially their 80s-era channel ID
logo to go along with it) but personally I prefer to consume videos from tech
conferences on-demand. [1]

It looks like they are also posting the videos for on-demand viewing in the
Best-Of section, so maybe the live scheduled format is just a delightful
gimmick.

[1] [https://media.ccc.de](https://media.ccc.de) is my favourite

~~~
eastdakota
We think interactivity is key, hence why we are prioritizing as much live
content as we can. Site will become more and more interactive over time.

~~~
wise_young_man
Why is it one cannot still register a new domain using Cloudflare? As someone
who worked at a registrar before and managed ICANN compliance and registry
connections, this isn’t a hard problem at all.

As a long time user, customer and promoter, this is puzzling to me to see
change in direction and lack of product focus on what brought initial interest
(DNS) to Cloudflare in the tech world first with the VPN stuff and now this TV
stuff.

------
calcifer
Seems like a useful service, but there is something quite ironic about having
a video titled "The Risks of a Consolidating Internet" [1] hosted by
Cloudflare.

[1] [https://cloudflare.tv/best-
of/478d779664ac0f7ae7fe21064bdcb4...](https://cloudflare.tv/best-
of/478d779664ac0f7ae7fe21064bdcb44c)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I'd argue CDN services are our best defense against centralization like AWS
and GCP. Cloudflare makes it possible for me to host something out of my house
without getting taken down by a mild amount of attention.

~~~
cirno
Outside of DoS'ing (which is admittedly Cloudflare's wheelhouse, but a rare
concern if you aren't posting anything controversial or in a highly
competitive space), you can host a site on a $5/month VPS and very trivially
withstand being the top post on HN, making Reddit r/all, etc. Not even 10% CPU
utilization at peak. And that's without even going to the extreme of making
your site static.

~~~
toohotatopic
Now do the same with video streaming ...

~~~
cirno
Fair point. That would definitely be a challenge.

------
kabacha
I'm in a constant perplex by Cloudflare. It's one of those mega corporations
that seem to consist of 95% marketing and sales. Looking at the program table
I can't help but have this feeling reaffirmed.

> I keep reminding our team that if we're trying to follow in the footsteps of
> MTV

At this point I'm commenting to be a part of one of the biggest "hey there
fellow kids" events in recent tech history — lol.

------
tortila
> Michelle Zatlyn, Cloudflare co-founder and COO, is doing a weekly series
> called “Yes We Can” highlighting women entrepreneurs and debunking the myth
> that there are no women in tech

Did the author just come up with this myth? Personally I’ve never heard such a
statement. Not trying to undermine the issue of under-representation of women,
but this could’ve been worded in a better way

------
rmason
I think that this has awesome potential. I've asked them if they're open to
individuals or groups producing a show and getting an hour on their schedule.

------
blntechie
Never had any video begin playing as fast as those in this. Even faster than
YouTube.

~~~
dpc_pw
Combine:

    
    
        * good peering all over the world
        * vast resources in datacenters to host it
        * minimum actual usage
        * the fact that it is not one of petabytes of videos that have to be stored somewhere, but a smallish content that fits in memory
    

and it's rather unsurprisng.

------
ironhaven
Something similar to this is Game Done Quick[1] which is a week long speed
running competition. Because it is always streaming you can turn it on and see
what game is being played. I would look at the schedule and make plans.
"better tune in Wednesday because they are playing brood war".

I might tune in to this "Cloudflare TV". Also when i was watching the best of
video on bots there was a error saying "Quota exceeded". Not sure why that
popped up.

[1] [https://gamesdonequick.com/](https://gamesdonequick.com/)

~~~
tialaramex
Brood War seems like a weird example because it's mainly a multi-player game.
Did somebody really run the SC1 Brood War single player campaign at a GDQ? Or
were you just picking a random game name as an example?

I mostly watch TAS Block myself.

~~~
lwoo
KingDime played Protoss campaign in SC: Remastered in 2019 [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dI-R0qVvg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dI-R0qVvg4)

------
graiz
Ok. Let's put aside the content that Cloudflare will produce. They aren't a
content company.

What they are showing is that cable is dying and using Cloudflare technology
they can standup a global 24-hour TV station.

How many TV stations are there around the world? A lot and the future of TV is
certainly digital. I don't care about the content but if they can pull this
off then it's a showcase to every one of the tens of thousands of QVC, MTV,
BBC, CSPAN, Discovery Channel, networks that they don't need the big cable
players to broadcast anymore.

~~~
mike_d
> it's a showcase to every one of the tens of thousands of QVC, MTV, BBC,
> CSPAN, Discovery Channel, networks that they don't need the big cable
> players to broadcast anymore

You can start your own satellite TV channel for about the price of a midsized
car. IPTV is quite popular in non-Western countries and providers will
basically distribute your channel for free.

What Cloudflare is trying to dop is stress test their video platform before
they try and go hard to steal customers from Akamai, LimeLight, and
Level3/CenturyLink.

------
dijksterhuis
I'm loving the synthy 80s ident.

@eastdakota any chance of a link to the musician who wrote it?

~~~
DL302
A quick shazam yields "Particle House Feat. Le June - I Don't Mind."
Cloudflare seems to be using the instrumental version [found here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63P67ZdKhXk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63P67ZdKhXk)]

~~~
eastdakota
Think that’s right. We licensed something. Though we are working to compose
the official Cloudflare TV theme song.

------
nojvek
Really cool. More than just the techy talks I am more interested in their
nerdy cooking show and where they goof around.

Would love to see things like twitch where they share their screen and write
interesting things or play a game.

I watch Suz Hinton (@noopkat) from occasionally and her stuff is pretty
entertaining (Aussie accent helps too)

They should get interesting folks like that on the show.

The MIT AI podcast by Lex Fridman is pretty brilliant. He gets high caliber
folks on his podcast. That level of intellectual curiosity would deffo make
the TV station a hit amongst the niche community.

It almost makes me wonder why YC never thought of this.

------
opportune
Seems like a proof of concept of what some future feature of
[https://www.cloudflare.com/products/cloudflare-
stream/](https://www.cloudflare.com/products/cloudflare-stream/) might be able
to provide? I'm a little confused as to whether that product as-is provides
the ability to stream live, but their blog mentions cloudflare.tv being live
multiple times. If so, this is a cool proof of concept of the live
capabilities!

------
programbreeding
Tuned in to watch the initial broadcast; unfortunately I'm having a lot of
issues with it streaming. Good luck to the team responsible for getting it
going!

------
buzzert
Surprised at all the negative comments here. Did no one else grow up with
TechTV? The sheer mention of TechTV in the article got me really excited. I,
for one, watch technical videos all the time but not for the purpose of
explicitly learning something (as a lot of people here say the medium is an
inefficient way to do so), but instead for entertainment. Certainly beats
watching reality TV or whatever the hottest Netflix show is.

------
sbilstein
I find it very difficult to pay attention to video content or audio content
without getting distracted or just wanting to turn it off. I wonder if anyone
has tips for how to improve my concentration.

Funnily, I don't have this issue with music or with movies/TV. It's just
lecture formats and podcasts that don't work for me.

I much prefer to read articles, guides, transcripts, etc.

~~~
wrigby
I find it really helpful to actively take handwritten notes, for two big
reasons:

Firstly, hand-writing notes without falling behind the content forces me to
choose the most relevant information presented and reword that information
into a concise-enough form that I can quickly write it down. This helps me
actually process the content instead of just hearing it. Mentally, it feels
like the information soaks into my brain, rather than bouncing off of it.

Secondly - and this is comically simple, but just as important as the first -
it keeps my hands off of my keyboard/mouse, so I don't get distracted by other
interesting things on the Internet (like HN) and tune out.

------
asdfk-12
There's an awesome potential here to not turn into another convoluted youtube
clone bloated with ads... lately with all of the censorship happening on
Google services it's heartening to see another vendor entering the arena, with
good curated content to boot. Simple interface and amazingly good quality.
Happy investor here.

------
RyJones
I know my employer, the Linux Foundation, is trying to find good platforms for
our events. When will this be opened up?

~~~
jon_dahl
Hey - we'd love to help you out with this at Mux. Hit us up.

------
kvothe_
In general I prefer to read than watch technical content. When you read you
can go at your own pace, reference a paragraph/graphic from earlier in the
article, reread parts, go fast or slow. Whereas a video it's hard rewatch by
rewinding. Limited to 2x max otherwise can't hear a word.

Video is more limiting.

------
ck2
got excited that someone was maybe finally going to fix all the stupid
stuttering, broken stream, lagged to hell home webcams that the billion dollar
newsmedia still hasn't solved after four months because everyone insists on
using wireless everything stacking the latency

but this is interesting too

~~~
adrianmonk
Call me cynical, but I think they're choosing not to fix some stuff on
purpose. If they fixed it, their news personalities would look less "in the
trenches". If the video has flaws similar to what viewers themselves
experience when they try to make Zoom work, then it helps the news media
cultivate a relatable "we're all in this together" feeling.

It has become its own cinematography / production style just like the shaky
cam style is used to make documentaries feel more authentic or action movies
more chaotic.

------
Mindwipe
A session on censorship under the guise of "protecting kids" with someone from
Common Sense Media and no counter. And it's a pre-record, so no questions.

I guess that's to be expected from the company that just launched the
homophobic web filter.

------
mikece
I love the concept and the comparison to MTV. Have Cloudflare considered
getting Adam Curry (from MTV’s Headbangers Ball) on as a contributor? Adam is
quite the geek in his own right and is the inventor of podcasting and the
first podcast.

------
godelski
So I tuned in and it was hard to watch because during the Galileo presentation
I was getting a lot of hiccups and sputtering. I had to stop watching because
it was impossible to follow along. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?

------
couchand
I really can't wait for Silicon Valley Squares.
[https://cloudflare.tv/schedule/5OGa585usFPJqixCNnazhC](https://cloudflare.tv/schedule/5OGa585usFPJqixCNnazhC)

------
gkoberger
I like this idea! We did something similar a few weeks ago
([https://wapi.fm/](https://wapi.fm/), a radio station that was live for 24
hours), and people seemed to really like it.

------
thuruv
It's like we never watch TV? This can serve a great purpose of youtube and
learning altogether. We always can stay reading articles. But I just view this
as a place where we can watch some great(?!) tech videos when needed.

------
bdcravens
So it's a YouTube channel on a schedule as opposed to on-demand. A quick check
shows much of the content is actually already available on YouTube.

What's unclear is if there is content available only here, such as actual live
content.

------
Foe
It’s like Microsoft’s Channel 9, Learn TV: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/learn/tv/](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/learn/tv/)

------
somehnguy
Seeing a lot of dislike in the comments here. I think its a neat idea and am
going to give it a shot. It might be just what I was looking for tech related
background noise to throw on the TV while I'm working.

------
historicaldrink
@eastdakota are you transcoding the vod content alongside any live stuff using
a traditional playout mechanism or are you able to leverage existing pre-
transcoded VOD assets for non-live content?

------
reilly3000
I can't get enough of that groovy loop they are playing behind their intro
sequence. I miss having viewing events on a schedule, and hope this succeeds
for them.

------
tristor
I would much rather read an article. I can't watch a video while I'm doing
other things, but I can have an article up and go back and forth with it.

------
quadhome
What timezone is this all in? The schedule doesn't say.

~~~
mkl
This really confused me too. It doesn't seem to say, but it does show the
current time as an orange bar on the schedule. With that additional
information, I can tell you that it is in NZST. (Okay, no, it's probably just
in whatever your browser says your local timezone is, or something like that.)

I think it needs to say so. Things on the internet are very rarely in the
correct timezone for me, so I generally just assume times given are
incomprehensible hashes. I can count on one hand how many "live streams" I've
watched live.

------
tibbydudeza
I don't get it ... it reminds me all too much of Robert Scoble when he moved
over to Rackspace of all places to produce content.

------
foobiekr
The only one of these I want to watch, "Inventing the Future in 1983" doesn't
play.

------
po1nter
A bit off-topic but I find the effect when you mouse over the logo is very
uncomfortable to look at.

------
wolco
I like the concept of live tv playing around the clock. Does it end Sunday 2am
or is this ongoing?

~~~
eastdakota
Plan is to keep it going as long as there’s interest. We’ll keep filling in
slots 7 days out with new live content as well as best-of content that’s
already aired.

------
andrewrothman
This has me feeling excited for something new and interesting. I'll be
watching on Monday.

------
Raed667
I loved working with Cloudflare Stream. I can't wait to see your live
streaming solution.

------
Brosper
I don't understand this idea, I thought that VOD is the best way to publish
video?

------
GNOMES
Am I missing something, or will they make the videos available in an archive
later?

------
Havoc
Some really interesting topic there. I hope it's sort of tech TED type thing.

------
teddyh
I guess they had to do something to prevent multicasting from coming back.

------
7ewis
Will the videos be uploaded somewhere like YouTube after airing?

------
NetOpWibby
This seems really cool, looking forward to checking it out.

------
jonplackett
Seems like someone has too much venture capital.

------
rafaelturk
What I really wish is for a Hacker News TV

------
flyGuyOnTheSly
How difficult is it exactly to do what chaturbate does for example?

I have been looking into how I could setup a similar broadcast on demand
service for some yoga studios that I help out with (zoom is terrible for
online yoga classes... it distorts music... no paywall possible... video/audio
quality is all around terrible compared to chaturbate... etc).

Is it really that hard to chunk video as it comes in, and re-distribute it via
websocket or something to web browsers?

How does chaturbate do it? Does anybody know?

------
crazypython
I hope they let others place ads on it. Then it will be real "TV."

------
yalogin
What is this about? This is not even April 1st.

------
ttul
This the future of content marketing.

------
html5web
It’s so fast ! Let me know if anyone else experiencing the same feeling!

